# distribuidor de scott en mexico



## el_novato (Aug 16, 2010)

alguien me puede decir quien distribuye scott en mexico ???

traigo detalles con mi shock trasero y al parecer solo le puede dar mantenimiento un distribuidor de scott

yo estoy en guadalajara


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Echale un grito a Beto Jiménez de Moab bikes.
GALILEO GALILEI NO. 4417, ARBOLEDAS
45070 ZAPOPAN, JALISCO Teléfono: (333) 133 8073


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

En Crossmountain saben quien es el distribuidor y te puede ayudar con lo del shock


----------

